# upto 80% off Vax sale. vacuums, pressure washers



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

The Vax sale is back. Visit vaxsale.co.uk. and login with password STAFF-349.

There are some great deals on pressure washers too. For those that have a snow foam lance like myself, i believe the Vax pressure washers use the same fitment as Labor.

Get in there quick as they are selling fast


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

amazing... 2000w pressure washer for £40 - nice one!


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

I've just bought the 2200w pressure washer. Amazing prices.


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Think the 2k will be sufficient for me - bargain prices - much appreciated mate!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Most prices are only 10-20 quid cheaper than amazon?


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

the sale is from Vax website rrp. Even at Amazon prices they're still cheaper though.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Ideal...

...Just bought the mrs a hoover!! :thumb: :devil:


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

I literally just bought a Nilfisk Pressure Washer from amazon for £50... :/
I don't know whether to change it for a Vax now though...


----------



## SamFishlock (Jan 21, 2014)

alan hanson said:


> Most prices are only 10-20 quid cheaper than amazon?


Clearly you have £20's to throw away then. Let me know via PM if you fancy sending any my way.

Cracking find this.


----------



## Alpha Charlie (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this. Order now placed.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up - got the handheld window vacuum so thats the other halfs birthday present sorted


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

SamFishlock said:


> Clearly you have £20's to throw away then. Let me know via PM if you fancy sending any my way.
> 
> Cracking find this.


Haha i wish, its the 80% off over the top prices, unless you needed something cant say you would buy one just to save a tenner or so


----------



## IanJones (Sep 13, 2008)

I wonder how the 2500w one compares to a karcher k4?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

IanJones said:


> I wonder how the 2500w one compares to a karcher k4?


It's a good bit of kit in terms of the motor and power. The hose reel is useless, you can't wind the hose onto it. The plastic 10mtr hose is ok but I upgraded to a 20mtr rubber one.

It has LAVOR fittings and blew my K2 out of the water, well worth a punt at £75.

I use mine weekly and it's pretty quiet compared to my old Karcher.


----------



## woz_106 (Mar 6, 2007)

i've tried added things to the basket which it lets me do, however it won't let me check out. Anyone else had any issues?


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks.
Order placed for a 2000w washer! 

Dion


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome thanks! 

Just got myself a little cylinder Hoover for the new apartment we are moving into soon!


----------



## mark_1992 (May 23, 2014)

Is their a snow foam lance available for the 2k model? Pretty interested in this


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

mark_1992 said:


> Is their a snow foam lance available for the 2k model? Pretty interested in this


From here and Internet it looks like the lavor fitting fits.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

Would the snow lance fit a Karcher?


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

I have ordered a new adaptor for my snow foam lance. Going from a karcher fitting to a labor fitting (which is the same as vax). Check out places like clean your car.Co.uk for what you need.

Only a couple days left now guys so get in while you can


----------



## chriswuk (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks mate, was going to buy a K5 tomorrow, but this will do nicely for 1/3 of the Karcher sale price !

Treated myself to a hand vac as well for the car.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Had my pressure washer delivered yesterday and my new snowfoam lance adaptor this morning.
Got the lance adaptor from cleanyourcar for about £7. It simply replaces the karcher adaptor that was already on my snow foam bottle. 
So to confirm, it's a Lavor fitting that is needed for your Vax pressure washer.


----------



## chriswuk (Mar 20, 2015)

Just to add, if you're buying a new snow foam lance, hoses direct have the Lavor one fitted in one of there's 

Ordered one myself last night.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Just ordered the 2000 model. Thanks for the tip-off!


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

You can use the code/password MSE15 also just ordered a new PW as my 12 year old one has started leaking from inside.


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

Order placed for the 2kw model  Anyone got a link to the foam lance attachment please?

Thanks!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

What are these like compared to karcher or nilfisk?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> What are these like compared to karcher or nilfisk?


The build quality of the casings isn't as good as Karcher imo but the 2500w one that I bought last year blows my old K2 away in terms of power.

Price on price, the Vax ones are a very good price and with LAVOR fittings being the ones to use to attach the lance to snow foam bottles, they are user friendly in terms of getting hold of snow foam attachments etc...


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

*Visit www.vaxsale.co.uk
Password: STAFF-349*


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Just bought the 2200w power washer and two Lavor fittings for the snow foam lances. Also bought a 15 in one steam cleaner. 

Cant wait to get them now!

Cooks


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Just bought the 2200w power washer and two Lavor fittings for the snow foam lances. Also bought a 15 in one steam cleaner.
> 
> Cant wait to get them now!
> 
> Cooks


I also have the 15 in 1 steam cleaner. It's great.


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

Is this what I need for snowfoam?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Snow-Foam...k-Bosch-Lavor-Lavorwash-A-R-etc-/281140568138


----------



## chriswuk (Mar 20, 2015)

fattail95 said:


> Is this what I need for snowfoam?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Snow-Foam...k-Bosch-Lavor-Lavorwash-A-R-etc-/281140568138


I bought this one:

http://www.directhoses.net/products/snow-foam-lance


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes either of those. Just make sure you get it with the Lavor connection.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

After reading this thread and reviewing my 2500w purchase from last year I've now decided to invest in a quick release coupling as my 20mtr rubber hose that I upgraded to needs gathering up every time I use it and putting away while still connected to the machine.

I'd prefer to be able to disconnect the hose at the machine and start to wind it up on hooks I have already inside the garage. As I said in a previous post, the set up with the hose reel at the top is useless as you can't wind in a hose that's connected one end to the machine and the other to the lance.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Where can you purchase these quick release couplers?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

johnsastra16v said:


> Where can you purchase these quick release couplers?


Not cheap John but I'm after ease of use when it comes to putting my hose away, oooh err missus!! :lol:

Due to the diameter of inner barrel of the M22 connector on the Vax machine, I'm finding it hard to locate something cheaper at the moment.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170559065538?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Mines arrived.... ****ed out water .... Bloody connector on machine where hose connects has sheared straight off!!! Grrrr! Fortuantly same fit as usual so trip to wilkos should sort it but seems to be a flimsy connector! Be warned!


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

dendass said:


> Mines arrived.... ****ed out water .... Bloody connector on machine where hose connects has sheared straight off!!! Grrrr! Fortuantly same fit as usual so trip to wilkos should sort it but seems to be a flimsy connector! Be warned!


I received mine and all is working fine. Did you over tighten the water hose adaptor? I'm sure Vax would have been more than helpful in replacing the unit If it was faulty.


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah I'm sure vax will replace it.. Just planned to use it and everything was set up so easy to go pick up a replacement-will call up vax in the morning! 👍


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

dendass said:


> Mines arrived.... ****ed out water .... Bloody connector on machine where hose connects has sheared straight off!!! Grrrr! Fortuantly same fit as usual so trip to wilkos should sort it but seems to be a flimsy connector! Be warned!


Had a similar problem. Hose connector came fitted - within 30 seconds inlet was squirting water everywhere! Looks like it was over-tightened and as a result split.

Replaced with a Hozelock metal connector and all fine after that.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I was very unimpressed with mine. Turns out the reason was that the hose connector provided with the vax wasn't allowing the full flow from the tap through the hozelock end on my hose. Fitted a hoselock one and all was well again. 
Cooks


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Suba said:


> Had a similar problem. Hose connector came fitted - within 30 seconds inlet was squirting water everywhere! Looks like it was over-tightened and as a result split.
> 
> Replaced with a Hozelock metal connector and all fine after that.


Did exactly the same thing and got to use it over the weekend - for £40 cant complain... great bit of kit.. just waiting on my snow foam lance to arrive now.


----------

